# Padlock on Stables



## Hannahl (Dec 8, 2009)

So there has been a lot of horses stolen in my area...my friend who lives just down the road also had 5 horses stolen the other night. My dad brought 2 heavy duty security level 11 padlocks to put on my stables and we have 2 on the gate. However i had a few worries about padlocking the door.....and after typing it into google everysite i came across said don't padlock stable doors. Why is this? I am worried about padlocking the doors, but more worried about the fact that my ponies might be stolen!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If there is a fire or other emergency at the stable, those arriving to help will not be able to do so because they will be unable to gain access into the stable.


----------



## Hannahl (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay but the stable it next to the house (it's just 2 stables for my ponies) So i would be the first on scene anyway. I'm just worried about the horse theifs, and the more security i have the better really.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Our gates are all padlocked but that's it. We don't close our stall doors ever, they have runs attached so no way to padlock those.

We used large chains on the gates (wrapped them 'round and 'round before padlocking) so if you cut the lock, you're going to make one heck of a racket, removing the chain. Most of our perimeter fencing is metal panels so you can't cut through it quietly. We don't oil the gates to the corrals so they all SQUEAK. 

We've had attempted horse stealings in our area, so it's a concern. Right now though I'm not too worried. My horse has decided that if you see someone with a halter you gallop madly around them for 5 minutes, squealing. Then you come to a screeching halt, walk over and shove your nose in the halter. So I'm sure we'd hear if anyone tried to take her. I can't imagine anyone would *want* our resident Pasture Ornament, she means the world to us but at 26 with arthritis that is obvious, she's not exactly prime "lets steal *that* horse" but she would very quietly leave or load into a trailer.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The best way to keep your horses from being stolen is to brand them. Most thieves will not even try to steal a horse with a visible brand.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hannahl said:


> Okay but the stable it next to the house (it's just 2 stables for my ponies) So i would be the first on scene anyway. I'm just worried about the horse theifs, and the more security i have the better really.


Unless you are home 24/7/365, you can't guarantee that - and if you are home 24/7/365 you wouldn't need the padlocks to prevent theft.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Using security lighting, putting an alarm on the door (you can get inexpensive systems at any home store that will set off an alert inside the home if the "connection" at the stable door is interrupted by the door being opened), having a barking dog, etc are ways to alert you to an unauthorized entry into your stable w/out adding the risk of having the locks on the door.


----------



## Hannahl (Dec 8, 2009)

They are only in there stables at night, and in the day out in the field but there is always someone at home during the day because my parents run a b&b. Is a good idea getting an alarm system for the door I might try and get that, thanks.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't padlock the stables. Put a gate across your drive and padlock that if you want, but not the barn.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Padlocking the property is a good idea, the barn I'm at does it as well as many other barns in my area. Padlocking stables, however, is a safety hazard, there is no other way around it. Other people have mentioned security options, and you can also get your horses microchipped.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

How about a little smoke and mirrors, post several signs around the property indicating the property is being monitored by video or an alarm system? Also, internet based cameras are pretty easy and cheap to set up these days. Mounting a few on your barn might give you some more piece of mind.


----------



## Hannahl (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay thnks, the thing is i already have gates and they all have chains and padlocks on but my friends horses they cut through the wooden fence and took them out like that. Also we have had a before were people have let the horses out there stables and i have come down in the morning to find them galloping around the field. They didn't come through the gate they just climbed over the fence. Padlocks would also stop people doing this. :?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hannahl said:


> Okay but the stable it next to the house (it's just 2 stables for my ponies) So i would be the first on scene anyway. I'm just worried about the horse theifs, and the more security i have the better really.


Barn fires burn very quickly, and the horses can perish from smoke long before the fire. Recent tragic nearby barn fire where the owner's residence is also right by the barn. Orange County barn fire kills 13 horses :: WRAL.com
I would never padlock a barn...if someone really wanted your horse, it wouldn't stop them anyway.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Get a dog or two to keep in the barn or on the property. Most thieves won't bother a place with barking dogs, especially big dogs. It's just not worth it to either be caught from the barking or potentially be bitten as they don't know if the dogs are nice or not.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the alarm idea is good. If they're cutting through fences keep the horses in their stalls and just exercise them till everything clams down?


----------



## HeadsUp (May 5, 2010)

Please, do not put any type of lock on the stable or stall doors. While it may seem that it would be easy to get your horses out in case of fire, this would not be the case. 

Installing a gate with padlock at your driveway would be a much better option. Have you thought about a guard dog? Thieves choose homes with dogs last...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Consider your own reaction time in the case of a true emergency such as a fire -- can you be sure that you will have the keys to the locks with you at all times and have the presence of mind to be able to work the lock in the state of panic you will be in? Even if you are the first on the scene, you are not likely to be able to work the lock as fast as you think you will be.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you brand your horses IF a thief is stupid enough to take them you will most likely get them back. Who is stupid enough anyway to risk a felony for a horse. The way the market is you would be better off stealing hubcaps.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I support the people mentioning getting a good guard dog, particularly a LGD. Not many people would want to mess with one. I don't lock my barn, but my male collie has patrol of the property at night. He is a very, very good LGD, has has driven away intruders before. I do have padlocks on my pasture gates, at the advice of my insurance company, since I had someone come into my pasture and get injured once. Although the padlock wouldn't stop anyone from coming through the fence, apparently in the law's eyes, it makes the difference between general and criminal trespass. Strangely.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> I do have padlocks on my pasture gates, at the advice of my insurance company, since I had someone come into my pasture and get injured once. Although the padlock wouldn't stop anyone from coming through the fence, apparently in the law's eyes, it makes the difference between general and criminal trespass. Strangely.


Off the OP topic, but locking gates is also related to potential liability due to 'attractive nuisances' laws. Horses, like swimming pools, are generally considered 'attractive nuisances' since they attract people (everyone loves horses, especially children) that may not be/are not aware of the dangers, e.g. the attractiveness of petting a horse may lead children to enter a fenced pasture because they don't realize the danger involved with the action. The laws state that the owner must take _reasonable care_ to protect against such dangers, and the more that you do (e.g. signs, locks, etc), the better you are protecting others from the danger and yourself from potential liability problems.


----------

